# Paquetà PSG: il Milan può incassare 12 mln.



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Leonardo punta ancora Paquetà. Il dirigente vorrebbe portare l'ex rossonero al PSG. Il Lione chiede 80 mln. Il Milan, che ha ancora il 15% sulla futura rivendita, potrebbe incassare circa 12 mln di euro. 

​


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Leonardo punta ancora Paquetà. Il dirigente vorrebbe portare l'ex rossonero al PSG. Il Lione chiede 80 mln. Il Milan, che ha ancora il 15% sulla futura rivendita, potrebbe incassare circa 12 mln di euro.
> 
> ​


Colpaccio incredibile questo! Speriamo bene


----------



## sacchino (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Leonardo punta ancora Paquetà. Il dirigente vorrebbe portare l'ex rossonero al PSG. Il Lione chiede 80 mln. Il Milan, che ha ancora il 15% sulla futura rivendita, potrebbe incassare circa 12 mln di euro.
> 
> ​


Ma è diventato così forte o al PSG sono scemi?


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Leonardo punta ancora Paquetà. Il dirigente vorrebbe portare l'ex rossonero al PSG. Il Lione chiede 80 mln. Il Milan, che ha ancora il 15% sulla futura rivendita, potrebbe incassare circa 12 mln di euro.
> 
> ​


Sarebbe il budget totale del calciomercato estivo


----------



## Solo (9 Febbraio 2022)

Il tesoretto!


----------



## diavolo (9 Febbraio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma è diventato così forte o al PSG sono scemi?


Mezzo e mezzo.


----------



## Giangy (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Leonardo punta ancora Paquetà. Il dirigente vorrebbe portare l'ex rossonero al PSG. Il Lione chiede 80 mln. Il Milan, che ha ancora il 15% sulla futura rivendita, potrebbe incassare circa 12 mln di euro.
> 
> ​


Speriamo


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo se fosse così. Dovremmo incassare la stessa cifra anche per Hauge


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Non è giocatore da campionato italiano. In brasile e in francia va alla grande. 80 milioni mi sembrano follia pura comunque


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma è diventato così forte o *Leonardo* è scemo  ?


Fix.


----------



## Stex (9 Febbraio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma è diventato così forte o al PSG sono scemi?


l'unico che fa fatica in francia è messi...


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Queste percentuali sulla rivendita sono sempre giuste. Mi pare ci sia pure su Hauge


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

fanno bene, non ne vale neanche la metà ma così si risponde al leccapiedi qatariota


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Leonardo punta ancora Paquetà. Il dirigente vorrebbe portare l'ex rossonero al PSG. Il Lione chiede 80 mln. Il Milan, che ha ancora il 15% sulla futura rivendita, potrebbe incassare circa 12 mln di euro.
> 
> ​


Ho sempre creduto in Paquetà, e sono contento che stia dimostrando il suo valore, ma 80 milioni sono una cifra senza logica. Non pagherei nessuno quella cifra, a parte un paio di giocatori in tutto il mondo.


----------



## rossonerosud (9 Febbraio 2022)

Abbiamo aspettato Leao 3 anni, potevano aspettare anche lui.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mezzo e mezzo.


Diciamo che a Lione ha trovato ambiente con meno pressione, più libertà... e in Francia difese certamente meno aggressive delle nostre.
Detto questo io Paqueta non lo riprenderei MAI.
Buscarci 12 mln sarebbe un colpaccio... significherebbe averlo venduto a 35/40 cucuzze.


----------



## Vinx90 (9 Febbraio 2022)

LeoTardo colpisce ancora


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Abbiamo aspettato Leao 3 anni, potevano aspettare anche lui.


Ridendo e scherzando Gattuso ci ha distrutto Paqueta e Silva


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma è diventato così forte o al PSG sono scemi?



sono scemi. Poi per carità migliorato è migliorato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2022)

io l'ho sempre detto che non era assolutamente scarso. eravamo in 3 contro 300.
poi questa storia che era così lento... pura invenzione. è tecnico e fisico, si applica anche.
lo avrei visto bene dietro la punta sarebbe stato completo per noi.
i danni di gattuso li ricorderemo per 10 anni.
detto questo non vale più di 40M secondo me.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre detto che non era assolutamente scarso. eravamo in 3 contro 300.
> poi questa storia che era così lento... pura invenzione. è tecnico e fisico, si applica anche.
> lo avrei visto bene dietro la punta sarebbe stato completo per noi.
> i danni di gattuso li ricorderemo per 10 anni.
> detto questo non vale più di 40M secondo me.


Troppo lento per il calcio che conta, troppo lento anche per il nostro modo di giocare.
E' un brasiliano anni '80, non lo rimpiango per nulla.


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando Gattuso ci ha distrutto Paqueta e Silva


Non so se distrutto, ma di sicuro non li ha messi in condizioni di performare. E guardando anche la differenza di rendimento del Napoli tra lui e Spalletti, praticamente con la stessa rosa, mi sa che Gattuso dovrebbe rivedere qualcosa del suo modo di allenare, si tocca con mano...


----------



## gabri65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Un altro bruciato sull'altare del dio turco. "Un bidone".

Forse adesso avevamo un problema in meno. Si è visto quanto ci ha visto lungo l'allenatore, sì sì.

Ma non si poteva dire nulla per le solite ideologie, pena passare per no-gattusista.


----------



## nybreath (9 Febbraio 2022)

giusto un anno piu tasse di ingaggio di kessie ahahahahahah


----------



## JoKeR (9 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre detto che non era assolutamente scarso. eravamo in 3 contro 300.
> poi questa storia che era così lento... pura invenzione. è tecnico e fisico, si applica anche.
> lo avrei visto bene dietro la punta sarebbe stato completo per noi.
> i danni di gattuso li ricorderemo per 10 anni.
> detto questo non vale più di 40M secondo me.


Sarebbe stato perfetto al posto della turca altroché.
Ma come ho già scritto non si è comportato bene la seconda stagione, forse non ricordi la pantomima prima di Brescia-Milan di gennaio 2020 in cui non si fece convocare.
Sono d’accordo con te ma da noi Paquetà per primo non ha avuto le palle di imporsi, Pioli qualche occasione gliela concesse pure nel post lockdown ma lui aveva staccato la spina.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Purtroppo non siamo stati in grado di aspettare e valorizzare né Paquetá né André Silva. Paquetá poi mai impiegato da trequartista, mai... Gattuso ci è costato un bel po'.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato perfetto al posto della turca altroché.
> Ma come ho già scritto non si è comportato bene la seconda stagione, forse non ricordi la pantomima prima di Brescia-Milan di gennaio 2020 in cui non si fece convocare.
> Sono d’accordo con te ma da noi Paquetà per primo non ha avuto le palle di imporsi, Pioli qualche occasione gliela concesse pure nel post lockdown ma lui aveva staccato la spina.


Belin che memoria! Quella scena l'avevo rimossa... È evidente che lui non si trovasse e non credo nemmeno che l'ansia di cui si parlava in quel Brescia Milan fosse inventata. Secondo me è stato proprio male da noi, poi che non abbia un carattere forte ha senza dubbio contribuito


----------



## JoKeR (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Belin che memoria! Quella scena l'avevo rimossa... È evidente che lui non si trovasse e non credo nemmeno che l'ansia di cui si parlava in quel Brescia Milan fosse inventata. Secondo me è stato proprio male da noi, poi che non abbia un carattere forte ha senza dubbio contribuito


Aveva qualcosa che non andava a Milano.
Dopo la rabona provata a Genoa a gennaio 2019 non ha mai più provato una singola giocata, aveva paura di Gattuso 
Battute a parte il primo responsabile del disastro è stato lui, ma io avrei insistito ancora e ancora su di lui per provare a vendere la turca.. 
Comunque nel caso specifico non ci sono grosse colpe di Pioli e proprietà/dirigenza.


----------



## rossonerosud (9 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando Gattuso ci ha distrutto Paqueta e Silva


A gente come Gattuso e Allegri toglierei il patentino. Silva non lo rimpiango, anche se a conti fatti si sta dimostrando un buonissimo attaccante, migliore di quelli che abbiamo attualmente in rosa. Paqueta invece lo avrei aspettato... Si vedeva che aveva delle doti, andava soltanto mentalizzato e disciplinato, come si è fatto con Leao.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre detto che non era assolutamente scarso. eravamo in 3 contro 300.
> poi questa storia che era così lento... pura invenzione. è tecnico e fisico, si applica anche.
> lo avrei visto bene dietro la punta sarebbe stato completo per noi.
> i danni di gattuso li ricorderemo per 10 anni.
> detto questo non vale più di 40M secondo me.


stesso discorso per Andrè Silva. Rendiamoci conto che giocavano Cutrone e Katenaccilic al suo posto


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato perfetto al posto della turca altroché.
> Ma come ho già scritto non si è comportato bene la seconda stagione, forse non ricordi la pantomima prima di Brescia-Milan di gennaio 2020 in cui non si fece convocare.
> Sono d’accordo con te ma da noi Paquetà per primo non ha avuto le palle di imporsi, Pioli qualche occasione gliela concesse pure nel post lockdown ma lui aveva staccato la spina.


si con pioli era già completamente fuori. per me gli erano venuti davvero dei problemi alla testa.


----------



## Gamma (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Leonardo punta ancora Paquetà. Il dirigente vorrebbe portare l'ex rossonero al PSG. Il Lione chiede 80 mln. Il Milan, che ha ancora il 15% sulla futura rivendita, potrebbe incassare circa 12 mln di euro.
> 
> ​



Praticamente incassiamo più dai giocatori che non abbiamo più che da quelli che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Abbiamo aspettato Leao 3 anni, potevano aspettare anche lui.



Purtroppo in panchina avevamo l'asino Gattuso.


----------

